# Kanger Aerotank Mega Video Review



## Alex (19/6/14)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/6/14)

I have to agree with RIP... the Nautilus is superior finish and klaar!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silverbear (19/6/14)

One important issue why Rip is not getting the best vape out of the aero tank mega is the coil, looking at the video review, the coils he has are the first gen coils for the mega, still has the 2 holes for the wick, where as the new coil heads has an open slot to let the juice in to the wicks, this small change has made a difference to the quality of the vape on the mega.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow (2/7/14)

Hi ppl of vape city. I have a question. I bought 3 pro tank minis and a aerotank mega. I see the coils that come with units have wick sticking out by the holes. The coils i purchase loose has only holes and cant see any wick. With one is the best? Thx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth_V@PER (2/7/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi ppl of vape city. I have a question. I bought 3 pro tank minis and a aerotank mega. I see the coils that come with units have wick sticking out by the holes. The coils i purchase loose has only holes and cant see any wick. With one is the best? Thx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As far as I know the one with the slightly longer hole without the wick sticking out and has a shorter chimney part is the newest/latest generation Kanger coil. The new generation coil also does not have a thick rubber grommet over the chimney part. Will attach a picture of the new gen Kanger coil. From my experience the newer one way out performs the older one and gives less hassles @VapeSnow



Sorry for the poor picture quality... Battling to get it into focus.

Can someone please confirm my statement of the rubber grommet piece over the chimney part on the older coil. Me thinks I'm being blonde but just want to confirm

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## VapeSnow (2/7/14)

@Dark_V@PER. THX BUDDY THAT HELPS. Where can i buy that coils from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth_V@PER (2/7/14)

I'm assuming the closest vendor to you would be @Oupa at Vapour Mountain and you can use this link. Try out the juices they are killer and highly recommend from most of the forum members. Go for the 1.5OHM coils. I'm pretty sure that would be the closest vendor to you. They are in Cape town and confirmed closest vendor to you @VapeSnow


----------



## VapeSnow (2/7/14)

Okay no that cool. I buy sum of my gear by Benji. Very nice ppl!!!! So the coils they are selling is the newest of the lot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (2/7/14)

That's correct @VapeSnow


----------



## VapeSnow (2/7/14)

Thx @Darth_V@PER


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth_V@PER (3/7/14)

Pleasure bud... Happy Vaping and enjoy every moment of it @VapeSnow


----------



## VapeSnow (3/7/14)

Always. Its the best!!!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

